Ask HN: Are there any biochemists in here? - kumarski
======
danieltillett
I guess I am a former biochemist. There is actually quite a good core of
biochem/ molecular biology trained people here that makes the discussion of
science stories worthwhile.

------
tmwh91
Me too!

------
curation
Yes.

